# Edinburgh Fringe?



## JohnHuntington (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm kicking around the idea of going to the Edinburgh Fringe Festival this year, anyone have any tips/suggestions?

Thanks!

John


----------



## jonliles (Mar 21, 2011)

Buy you plane tickets now. July and August are the summer peak rates for the UK. Look at staying in B&Bs - often cheaper than hotels and they generally have a good solid breakfast, or even better a hostel is really cheap - but you will have gabs of teens to early 20's that are usually in the partying mood - not always a bad thing. Try to stay near a bus stop. Driving in Ediburgh can be frustrating. Honestly though, it really is a walking city & you shouldn't need a car.

Take a couple of days to explore. The Castle overlooks the city and has amazing views. Visit the Univeristy of Edinburgh - it is a beautiful campus. Try to take the Literary Pub Crawl (I have details at home) and you will visit haunts and pubs of several literary greats - Rowling was living in Edinburgh when she worte the 1st HP book. go to Deacon Brody's Pub on the Royal mile and enjoy a pint - he was Steveson's inspiration for "The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde." Then go visit the World of Whiskey (which is just up the street closer to the castle) and take the tour and tasting and then tell me which whiskey you like best.

I've not been to the Fringe Fest, but I've been to Edinburgh several times and it is one of my favorite places. If it wasn't so dang expensive - I'd move there. If you want to know more about the city , PM me.


----------



## jwl868 (Mar 21, 2011)

Edinburgh’s a great place. I was there once, but not for the Fringe. Like John says, make your travel plans soon. Unless you plan to tour the countryside, don’t bother with a car rental. (Driving on the left tough enough.) I think you can get a train from Glasgow airport to Edinburgh. There are (or at least were) plenty of buslines in Edinburgh. I stayed in a B&B out near Portobello, and took a bus to town. 

If you don’t have a passport yet, start the process now and avoid the crush.

Lot of history there, so much older than US history. (Edinburgh’s New Town was built in the 1700s.)

If you want to read about the seamier side of Edinburgh, read some of Ian Rankin’s Rebus novels. (The Rebus character is a detective in the Edinburgh’s police department.)

Joe


----------



## jonliles (Mar 21, 2011)

jonliles said:


> Try to take the Literary Pub Crawl (I have details at home) and you will visit haunts and pubs of several literary greats - Rowling was living in Edinburgh when she worte the 1st HP book.



The Literary Pub Crawl leaves from the Mitre Pub.

Also, if a direct into Glasgow or Edinburgh (Delta was flying direct to EDI from JFK) is out of the budget, look at flying into London or Manchester and taking the train.


----------



## Jojomonkeyking (Aug 1, 2011)

JohnHuntington said:


> I'm kicking around the idea of going to the Edinburgh Fringe Festival this year, anyone have any tips/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John



Bringing up an old topic but.. I'm here at the Festival working at a venue and I was wondering if anyone else was around and what might they be doing?


----------



## JohnHuntington (Aug 4, 2011)

Jojomonkeyking said:


> Bringing up an old topic but.. I'm here at the Festival working at a venue and I was wondering if anyone else was around and what might they be doing?


 

I didn't make it this year but might make it over next year, let me know if you're working again then!

John


----------



## Goose (Sep 15, 2011)

Im going with my class in 2012 and putting on a show. I can't wait. I heard the Military Tattoo is great and there is a show on top of a dormit volcano.


----------

